# HELP? What to do after inline skate injury?



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay guys! This is the first time this ever happened...
So I took the husky out yesterday for a run in our usual route, but this time, on the second corner when we were going real fast, he cut the corner and ran right infront of me! Didn't have enough time so all I could do was try to stop and at the end tried to jump, NOPE! Didn't work well, find out that he really really needed to take a dump... so I'm all inured and bloody while he's taking a crap right next to me!!!

I landed on my right elbow and then my right leg! It hurt I can tell you that, and definitely lost quite a bit of skin being in shorts and a t-shirt!
My question here is, I was fine yesterday, just in a bit of pain, could run and jump! And like all injuries, you feel alot worst the next morning.
But instead, I woke up in the middle of the night and my leg was completely tensed up, I was in so much pain I had to take some pain killers with codeine to go back to sleep!
So now I'm up, can hardly move my right leg, but there's no bruises anywhere?
But when I try to stretch out my leg, I'm in massive pain! What can I do and what to do?
I'm on the third floor of my town house complex.. can't even get food downstairs.. I can't drive my car to see a doctor, and oh great... by the time anyone's home.. the clinics closed!
So what should I do while I'm sitting here in pain?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Use cold packs and keep your leg elevated. 10 mins on, 5 off. You could also try soaking in an epsom salt bath. I know you have some of that laying around. It sounds like you have pulled a muscle. Which part of your leg is it? IE: thigh, calf, knee, ankle? If there is swelling you can use the cold packs to help bring it down.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Target
But thats the thing, I can't find any bruising or swelling, I try to push every muscle I can, but can't find where the pain's coming from.
But when I try to stretch or straighten my leg, the pain is right behind my knee, it feels like i injured a tendon or something!

Epsom salt bath?

I want to elevate my leg, but GAWDD, where and how? =(


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Epsom salt can help relax muscles.

It does sound like you have hurt a tendon or something in there. Use the cold packs and try to get it to relax. A bag of frozen peas works really well as it will mold to the underside of your leg.

I'd try and stay off it as much as you can, and get it checked by a doctor. Clinics may be closed by the time other get home, but the ER at the hospital is open.

As for elevating it, pull up a couch and rest your knee over some pillows. It doesn't need to be up high as you don't have a cut that is throbbing.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks! I'll definitely try epsom salt.. hope it wont burn the wound!

I'm pretty sure I'm going to go to the ER instead, I need those walking thingy as I have work on Friday, not labour job, so I'm glad I can still sit and do my job!

Anyways, my only problem on elevating my leg, it's cause i can't stretch it! i have to keep it in a L or V shape, other wise.. if I try stretching it at all, I'll be in massive pain! =(

Thanks, any other advice will help! at the moment, I'm trying not to take any pain killers at all!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Go see a doctor for sure. There may be tissue damage you can't see. The other thing is to take Ibuprofen to reduce swelling. Your doctor should be able to prescribe muscle relaxants which will allow you to stretch out your leg. And you can also get a referral to see a physiotherapist, which would be good if you don't have extended medical.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=( my benefits don't kick in till end of october cuz I had a job change last year!

So I called my doctor, they're booked full today! Should I just head to the ER instead?

Any input would be grat!
As my leg is now completely in L shape, other wise, I am in massive pain! =(


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

if you go to emergency you may want to go by ambulance. they will take you in sooner as the medics cant leave until u r processed in. they wont bill you for a while for it. just make sure someone can pick you up. its nice and cool in the hospital at least.....you may still have a wait but you will probably get a bed ti lie in while you wait instead of a chair.
this way too you will probably get an exray while u r at it and not have to go in and wait


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Ambulance costs at least $90. Plus it ties up an ambulance that could be needed at an emergency. If you can't drive a taxi would be a much better idea IMO.

And just cause you go in an ambulance doesn't mean you will see a doctor faster. I cut my finger on a band saw in high school woodshop and they called an ambulance. I was checked in quickly then waited 3 hours to see a doctor and have him put 8 stitches in my finger.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

target said:


> Ambulance costs at least $90. Plus it ties up an ambulance that could be needed at an emergency. If you can't drive a taxi would be a much better idea IMO.
> 
> And just cause you go in an ambulance doesn't mean you will see a doctor faster. I cut my finger on a band saw in high school woodshop and they called an ambulance. I was checked in quickly then waited 3 hours to see a doctor and have him put 8 stitches in my finger.


I agree with you!
I don't mind the pain as long as it's not too bad to the part that tears are running along my eyes!
But I hate to say, thanks for the option on recommending an ambulance, but if it's because of ME occupying an ambulance because I wanted the convenience and they could of saved someone, i will never forgive myself!

I know, I pay ridiculous tax in BC and Canada in general, but I will not take anything for granted! I think this is why we're Canadians =)
I'll be tanking in the pain for another hour or two until my friends free up some time!

Thanks guys! But really... how da heck do I elevate my legs!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, since it must be in a V or completely bent try laying on the couch and building a high mound of pillows. Once you have a stack high enough to match the bend in your leg you are set. Or, lay on the floor and rest your leg on the seat of the couch or a coffee table with a pillow.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is definitely going to be ALOT of work! LOL! I can't find enough pillows! HAHA~ Besides, I'm the only one home.. even if someone came in to rob me.. i'd be so defenseless! LOL!

Do you think they'll put a cast on? I hope not! =(
Still another hour or two till anyone frees up to take me to ER


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There won't be any casts. Casts are only for bone injuries. Don't freak out. I've done a lot worse to my body than what you did and recovered. I think this is the "day after injury" pain. It'll get better by tomorrow.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=( I am so upset Gary!
I can't even walk over to my tank and feed the fish...
Just a few moments ago, I was like... woohoo, lets test water... and then it strucked me =( how am I going to wash the glass tubes after! SIGH~
I wanted to clean up the backyard and setup the bbq, wash the cars and bikes, and gives the pups a bath since I have 3 days off... sigh...
I feel like i'm wasting the sunshine outside completely!
=(
Now to see if I am capable of limping to take an epsom salt bath... pray for me guys


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the Epsom Salt advice!
After a hot hot epsom salt shower! NO, i still can't really walk, but I can stand up! Yes.. it may sound easy, but it ain't! As I have been sitting on the floor and dragging my butt across the floor to get from place to place! Now i can limp a little around!!! =)


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

advil lots of advil....


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

definately advil/ibuprofen, it relaxes the muscles and works well with epsom soaks as recommended by others. I've had my fair share of cant use my leg days and found that keeping it easy, vegging out with those long soak till you are a prune session to help a lot


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My parents bring back a special alcohol rub steeped in herbs that work well for these types of injuries. Since you don't have any, perhaps a good rub down (if anybody can do that for you) would help anyways.

Also recommend some Advil or other pain killers if you can't get to the doctor right away.

Anthony


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys!
Just came back from the ER
the muscle in between the joints that connects the two bones together is torn, it's a soft tissue, so xray didn't find anything else!
The doctor said just keep stretchin it day by day, and if i can't completely heal on my own, I will have to do surgery, but he said I should be fine!
There's no bruising and just a bit of swelling, he assumes that I'll be having constant swelling for the next few weeks or so, it'll come back and forth~
Anyways, thank all, but i'm going to call myself mr. limpy for awhile!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> i'm going to call myself mr. limpy for awhile!


not a name many like to take on


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahhh... trust me... I wouldn't like it neither... but it's the fact now! I can hardly walk around!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe Mr. Gimpy would be better


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I prefer 'Sir Limps Alot'. Has a more regal ring to it. Hope your leg feels better soon.


----------



## D-Man (May 1, 2010)

Lying on my back with a pillow under my knees and few more under my feet usually works to elevate your legs.

I too am an inline skate crash survivor!!!!!

I got really ripped up though and had to go to emerg. to have legs and arms scrubbed out of the gravel embedded in there, NOT fun!

Your knee sounds like swelling inbehind from the impact, ibuprofin will help a little but only time really takes care of that.

If it is really bad you might want to see someone, maybe need to get it drained. =(

Good luck!

Hope you heal up quick!

D


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> if you go to emergency you may want to go by ambulance. they will take you in sooner as the medics cant leave until u r processed in. they wont bill you for a while for it. just make sure someone can pick you up. its nice and cool in the hospital at least.....you may still have a wait but you will probably get a bed ti lie in while you wait instead of a chair.
> this way too you will probably get an exray while u r at it and not have to go in and wait


 That is a really bad attitude. Dont waste an ambulance trip. Someone else, in real need may be waiting.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Maybe Mr. Gimpy would be better


LOL!!! That's actually a pretty cute name!



target said:


> I prefer 'Sir Limps Alot'. Has a more regal ring to it. Hope your leg feels better soon.


LOL! With that name, it sounds like I came back from the war! 



D-Man said:


> Lying on my back with a pillow under my knees and few more under my feet usually works to elevate your legs.
> 
> I too am an inline skate crash survivor!!!!!
> 
> ...


They didn't give me any meds, as it's in the middle of my two joints! You're correct, if it doesn't heal within two weeks and I can't straighten my legs.. i will have to go through surgery! BUT WOW!!! You sound like you got ripped on your injury...!
And guess what? Dad calls over from China, and says "Wht do you think you are? you ain't 16 anymore" 



TomC said:


> That is a really bad attitude. Dont waste an ambulance trip. Someone else, in real need may be waiting.


Ahhh, I'm sure he heard from us! But he was only trying to help me =) lets give him a break~ at least he's not eating my fish! HAHA~


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

actually, there is more to this "bad attitude". my daughter had at age 9 a "little low speed" fall from one of those low silver foldable scooters. i carried her into the house and when i tried to take her shoe off it hurt. so, i bundled her in the car and took her to emergency. after sitting there for 4 hours in a chair, they finally got her in. well after another couple hours they got an exray done. turns out she had a spiral fracture. This is when the leg twists so hard ot breaks all the bones, common for skating and skiing accicents. her leg should have been totally immobilized from the first minute it happened. they said she may have a permanent limp and drag her foot for the rest of her life and damage to the growth plate. all the emergency training and even in the phone book it says to call an ambulance right away. I didnt and i still regret it to this day. so, from there because they did not have an orthopedic surgeon on that day, i had to drive her to another hospital .this was now 8 hrs in, no meds for the pain in case they had to operate. luckily, the hospital had called ahead and we didnt have too long to wait there. but it was still another 4 hrs before they could cast the leg. if i had called an ambulance they would have been advised to take her staright to the emergency at the columbian. she would not have had to sit with her leg dangling in a chair for 4 hrs. it was very slow to heal and she was in a cast for close to 6 months. so, with the kind of 
pain the op was in and the nature of the accident yes, and the fact there was no way for him to get there, i still beleive an ambulance would have been a good idea. the fact that he could have rested comfortably in a cooled building, in a bed, where they would bring him ice and show him how to elevate and bring him things, ensure whether he should eat or not, maybe prevent further damage by him maybe not walking on it sounded like sound advice being as tho I am not a Dr. Some people suffer needlessly because they think they have to pay for an ambulance right away and dont call one because they have no money...or r just too cheap to pay for one when they have the funds available.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

sigh, sorry to hear about that incident! =( that just made me sad to hear~


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Did she heal well? My brother at around that age spiral broke his leg as well while we were skiing in our neighbours yard. We were living up north, in Clinton, and the closest hospital was Kamloops, over an hour away. My brother, with the help of my parents, hopped from our neighbours yard to our house with a ski boot hanging off his leg. When he was sitting on the couch in rolled sideways so his knee was upright, but his foot was laying down. he was casted for 6 or 8 weeks, and it healed with no limp or permanent damage. Hopefully your daugthers leg will be the same.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

luckily she did heal without any permanent damage, but required intense physio for her weakened muscles. her one foot is a bit off kilter but so far hasnt effected her.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's good to hear that she's doing great!
Btw, i was lucky to have a orthopedic that wuz there yesterday!
So they got him to look over it!

The funny part to lighten up the mood here, is they came several times to check and push it in every direction, and yes, I was in serious pain! So when the orthopedic doctor came, he wuz with a student doctor, and he said to her "I can't let you try how it feels, cuz I'm sure they hurt him enough already".. and i replied in pain "if it's for educational purpose, lets just go ahead with it so we can have more doctors" LOL~


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

took one for the team huh!....good man


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL student doctors need to learn somehow. Good for you for not making too big a fuss out of it. I know I have had good experiences with student doctors.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! There was the first doctor that was with a student doctor the first time, he showed her everything, i was in so much pain!
When the orthopedic doctor came in with another student doctor, they might as well show them again, as we seriously need more doctors, and first hand experience is the best way to learn!
=) I'm sure any of you would of done it too! But it was a good laugh when I said that, haha~


----------

